
Pingdom kill its free website monitoring plan - qilisiang
https://venturebeat.com/2019/01/07/pingdom-will-kill-its-free-website-monitoring-plan-on-february-6/
======
ddebernardy
If users who discovered Pingdom because it was free in one way or another were
to all migrate their subscriptions by then, Pingdom might realize that this
isn't such a great idea.

